# "period pain twinge" .. but after Ov and im not due yet!?



## cherryorange

Hey girlies ..
Okay, so today and yesterday Iv been getting twinges in my lower belly sorta area and on and off that sort of dull ache that I get all the time when :witch: is about to come/when im on.
Just wanted to ask if anyone had any idea what the hell it could be!?
cause Im about 5 days past ov, and :witch: isnt due for over a week .. more!
whatttt? x


----------



## sonrisa

well, i sure hope its your baby settling down in its snug little house for the next 9 months...

a couple months ago i keep getting these twinges/cramps about a week and half before my period and i totally convinced myself i was pregnant, but then i got my period. i went to the dr. because i thought something was wrong but she did an ultrasound and said everything looked textbook and so i don't really know why i had them.


----------



## Vestirse

sonrisa said:


> well, i sure hope its your baby settling down in its snug little house for the next 9 months...

Agreed!!! It is somewhat normal for me to have them too and this 2WW has been no letdown!


----------



## cherryorange

Oh really is that what it could be? Is certainly very weird, cause I havent had them before and is a really odd sensation .. other than the ones that actually feel the same as period pains :(
but I guess it could be anything really, so Il TRY not to get my hopes up!
(haha fat chance of that .. )


----------



## Vestirse

Are they on a particular side? Sometimes woman could have O pain well after O, but 5 days would be pushing it I think. Otherwise there are the common things like gas. But some women also get cramping as the embryo tries to implant. Let's cross our fingers for that!!!


----------



## honey08

ooohhhh i had af cramps right from as early as 3-4dpo !! so FX for u hun xx


----------



## cherryorange

Vestirse said:


> Are they on a particular side? Sometimes woman could have O pain well after O, but 5 days would be pushing it I think. Otherwise there are the common things like gas. But some women also get cramping as the embryo tries to implant. Let's cross our fingers for that!!!

Not that i'v noticed, just a couple of times now Iv thought oooh thats really quite painful, like an insidey kinda muscles too tight pain.
Yeah thats what I thought at first, ov pains. but then I havent ever had them before ...
oooh I am rather getting my hopes up now haha. But then it could always be the witch coming early (boo hiss)
tum tee tummmm waitingggg .. :)


----------



## cherryorange

honey08 said:


> ooohhhh i had af cramps right from as early as 3-4dpo !! so FX for u hun xx

sounds bang on :) thankyou sweetheart mine are too .. and my toes! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

I dont know where I am ov wise but I do know that yesterday I had the strangest sensation. I had a really sharp stabbing pain in my left ovary area then it felt like it was burning. unlike any other pain I have had before. today I just feel like I have that bad af ache more central. if I ovulated mid cycle then af will be due around the 12th so Im about a week away too. but then could be longer. only time will tell. fingers crossed for you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful mummy

Hi Girls, Im new here. Im still trying to figure out some of the abbreviations.

I had miscarriage at 22 weeks about 3 months ago. Im ttc sooooo hard. 

Since my ov date I've been getting some uncomfortable feelings around my pelvic area. Its a dull kind of pain, abit like periods but not as painfull. I also feel bloated and full around that area. I dont know if these are pregnancy symptoms. Also isn't it too soon to be getting preg symptoms. Sorry, Im on the 17th day of my 28 day cycle. I think Im 4/5 dpo.

I know exactly how you're feeling cherry orange. My period isnt due till the 14th December. Please let me know what happens with yours. I hate this wait :C


----------



## Sparklebaby

Hopeful mummy said:


> Hi Girls, Im new here. Im still trying to figure out some of the abbreviations.
> 
> I had miscarriage at 22 weeks about 3 months ago. Im ttc sooooo hard.
> 
> Since my ov date I've been getting some uncomfortable feelings around my pelvic area. Its a dull kind of pain, abit like periods but not as painfull. I also feel bloated and full around that area. I dont know if these are pregnancy symptoms. Also isn't it too soon to be getting preg symptoms. Sorry, Im on the 17th day of my 28 day cycle. I think Im 4/5 dpo.
> 
> I know exactly how you're feeling cherry orange. My period isnt due till the 14th December. Please let me know what happens with yours. I hate this wait :C

sorry to hear about your m/c :hugs: xxx good luck this cycle xxx


----------



## chanel

I had this too, I thought my a/f was on it's way a week early, turns out I was pregnant... so fingers crossed for you. My pg symptoms started what must've been around 7dpo, sore boobs etc although the nausea didn't start until i was about 5-6wks.

good luck.


----------



## Cracker

I've had this non-stop since O which I think was about a week ago - everything crossed!!


----------



## impatient1

Good luck girls hope its that baby snugling in for the next 9 months, keep us posted!


----------



## cherryorange

Oooh im getting quite hopeful now actually (dare I say it ..)
af still hasn't come so doesnt look like it could be af pains, and Im getting these twinges quite alot aswell as heartburn (?)
and iv been feeling rather icky aswell, but I guess I could just be ill haha.
Im gonna wait a week to see if af comes, and if not then I will test and let you know! x


----------



## Cracker

cherryorange said:


> Oooh im getting quite hopeful now actually (dare I say it ..)
> af still hasn't come so doesnt look like it could be af pains, and Im getting these twinges quite alot aswell as heartburn (?)
> and iv been feeling rather icky aswell, but I guess I could just be ill haha.
> Im gonna wait a week to see if af comes, and if not then I will test and let you know! x

Ooh sounds good - how many DPO are you?


----------



## stargazer

I've had these cramps too. This month was the first month i did opks, and the day after my positive i had what i think must have been ov pains, then on about 3 4&5 dpo i had a dull ache (cant really say it was painful) like wher I would normally get period pain! Good luck to you! I hope we all get our Christmas BFPs!! xx


----------



## cherryorange

Cracker said:


> Ooh sounds good - how many DPO are you?

Im now like .. 11-13dpo? not entirely sure when exactly i ov'd
so still too early to test I expect? af is due on friday/saterday.


----------



## emmajane

I have had the same pains too. I really hope it is a good sign for you! Keep us updated. 
x


----------



## cherryorange

emmajane said:


> I have had the same pains too. I really hope it is a good sign for you! Keep us updated.
> x

same to you hun!


----------



## Cracker

cherryorange said:


> Cracker said:
> 
> 
> Ooh sounds good - how many DPO are you?
> 
> Im now like .. 11-13dpo? not entirely sure when exactly i ov'd
> so still too early to test I expect? af is due on friday/saterday.Click to expand...

I am 8dpo but AF due Sat - so am going to test then!

Still got this dull ache and slight twinges and feel just kinda bloated! A bit of heart burn but nothing else, quite emotional as well but nothing more!

Blimey I really hope this could be the month, didn't have much hope as my temps weren't really up but today it went up as well - eek!!


----------



## cherryorange

good luck to you then! I'l probably test then aswell :) x


----------



## mum2joe

FX'd to you both -sounding hopeful that we are going to get a couple of Xmas :bfp: !!xx


----------



## cherryorange

Omg I Just Tested Cause I Found One From A Twin Pack ... Dunno Why Really Cause Im Only 12dpo .. But I Think It Might Be A Bfp!?
Is Quite Faint ... Il Get A Pic Up. X


----------



## mum2joe

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp: get the pics up....NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherryorange

started anouther thread with pic :) xxx


----------



## Cracker

Eeeeeek so excited for you Cherryorange


----------



## Sparklebaby

cherryorange said:


> Oooh im getting quite hopeful now actually (dare I say it ..)
> af still hasn't come so doesnt look like it could be af pains, and Im getting these twinges quite alot aswell as heartburn (?)
> and iv been feeling rather icky aswell, but I guess I could just be ill haha.
> Im gonna wait a week to see if af comes, and if not then I will test and let you know! x

I can so relate to this....seems like my niggles have been going for weeks.
heartburn more so than a usual month...like every time I burp it seems to set it off :rofl:
not sure bout the icky bit but then saying that I felt a little odd about an hour ago. just had something to eat so hoping thats gonna help.


----------



## Petzy

cherryorange said:


> Hey girlies ..
> Okay, so today and yesterday Iv been getting twinges in my lower belly sorta area and on and off that sort of dull ache that I get all the time when :witch: is about to come/when im on.
> Just wanted to ask if anyone had any idea what the hell it could be!?
> cause Im about 5 days past ov, and :witch: isnt due for over a week .. more!
> whatttt? x


Cherry Orange.... these period like pains or twinges... are you still getting them? Did you have any spotting? :witch: isnt due until Friday but I spotted on Sunday and have been having period like pains and twinges for two days, with occasional light pink CM and darker brown spotting (TMI!!!) - wondering if this is anything similar to yours? the pain isnt so bad but its pretty constant and in the low abdomen. 

Thanks!! and Im new so sorry if im not posting right! lol:blush:


----------



## Petzy

Cherry - One more thing I also BM last night with DH and had the same thing... Brown with light pink tinted on the sheets and when we cleaned up... no sign of AF yet though, still lots of dull ache. Im sure she will rear her ugly head soon I am just so curious! This is my 3rd month off the BCP as well so my body could just be regulating:dohh:


----------



## Sparklebaby

:hi: petzy....welcome to BnB. XX


----------



## Petzy

Sparklebaby said:


> :hi: petzy....welcome to BnB. XX

THanks so much Sparkle! Been creeping around on here for ages! Thought it was about time! :rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Petzy said:


> Sparklebaby said:
> 
> 
> :hi: petzy....welcome to BnB. XX
> 
> THanks so much Sparkle! Been creeping around on here for ages! Thought it was about time! :rofl:Click to expand...


Ur welcome. hope ur stay in ttc is short and sweet xxxx :hug:


----------



## cherryorange

petzy - yours sounds rather simialar to mine, with the spotting on the sheets and stuff.. still getting the twinges though not as much just feels like a little pulling?
good luck! x


----------

